# Ramadan /Iftar meet up?



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Would anyone like to meet up for Iftar during Ramadan?


names, suggestions of venue welcome.




Maiden


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> Would anyone like to meet up for Iftar during Ramadan?
> 
> names, suggestions of venue welcome.
> 
> Maiden


That's a really good idea - I'm up for it. Me and Mrs Lanason.

Location ....... mmm guess needs to be in town rather than too far out.

La Bodega for a "inside" location
Sofitel open air restaurant is nice - close to the water and very central . . . .
BCA Maadi must be on the list . . . more/better ideas welcome:clap2:


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

nice idea... I'll be off to Spain soon though :whoo:


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

:focus::focus::focus::focus::focus::focus::focus:



aykalam said:


> nice idea... I'll be off to Spain soon though :whoo:


Why :confused2:

It's full of Chavvy Brits and Spanish :eyebrows::eyebrows::eyebrows::eyebrows:
Joking (honest )

Cost of flights alone would pay for 2 weeks in El Gouna - I did the sums

:focus::focus::focus::focus::focus::focus::focus:


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Lanason said:


> :focus::focus::focus::focus::focus::focus::focus:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


because I was born there and my family live there 

and because I HATE Ramadan and HATE summer in Egypt

That's plenty of good reasons for me


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

I must be sad cus I like Ramadan

I always work, but don't eat or drink at work


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Anyway more suggestions and names require for the Iftar plz


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I am off to Spain at the end of July.. so for me to go it must be at the beginning of Ramadan


----------



## aPerfectCircle (Sep 23, 2011)

Studio Masr at El-Azhar Park is really good, but you need to book way in advance.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

aPerfectCircle said:


> Studio Masr at El-Azhar Park is really good, but you need to book way in advance.




thanks for the suggestion but I think booking somewhere is not such a good idea, maybe no one will turn up


----------



## aPerfectCircle (Sep 23, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> thanks for the suggestion but I think booking somewhere is not such a good idea, maybe no one will turn up


What's the point from this thread then


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

aPerfectCircle said:


> What's the point from this thread then




sorry my mistake I didn't mean to put the word booking into the thread.

If I or Lanason booked a table for lets say 10 and only 4 people turned up then that is not fair to the restaurant owner, for me it would be better if it was somewhere we we could just meet up and eat without pre booking... which is possible as I do it every Ramadan.


----------



## Maireadhoey (Jul 25, 2011)

Count me in, apart from Lanason who I have met, and a vague memory of maiden in passing it Would be good to put faces to names...some where in Maadi perhaps. There is a new restaurant/bar on port Said just up from the BCA called the snug


----------



## aPerfectCircle (Sep 23, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> sorry my mistake I didn't mean to put the word booking into the thread.
> 
> If I or Lanason booked a table for lets say 10 and only 4 people turned up then that is not fair to the restaurant owner, for me it would be better if it was somewhere we we could just meet up and eat without pre booking... which is possible as I do it every Ramadan.


What I meant is to make a reservation after you get the confirmation from the respectable members on this forum who agreed to meet up so that you know the exact number attending before reserving a table 

So I guess the mistake is mine.

Anyway, you guys have fun.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Maireadhoey said:


> Count me in, apart from Lanason who I have met, and a vague memory of maiden in passing it Would be good to put faces to names...some where in Maadi perhaps. There is a new restaurant/bar on port Said just up from the BCA called the snug




Yes that would be fine for me... just need to come down early and sit in the BCA until it's time...


dates?


----------



## Maireadhoey (Jul 25, 2011)

I am traveling, but will be back in Cairo from 24th July


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Maireadhoey said:


> I am traveling, but will be back in Cairo from 24th July




Don't you just love how we change our vocabulary after living here... I also say I am travelling but would never use this expression in the U.K when going on a break/holiday etc,

I am travelling on the 29th


----------



## paolop (Jun 15, 2012)

i will be there, especially if you go to studio masr


----------



## Maireadhoey (Jul 25, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> Don't you just love how we change our vocabulary after living here... I also say I am travelling but would never use this expression in the U.K when going on a break/holiday etc,
> 
> I am travelling on the 29th


It does sound weird, and nor would I say it at home, it covers all eventualities, but as a proud mum, I'm "traveling" for my sons graduation. We are now child free, empty nest, and thinking I was glad I was a child bride!...Just hope I'm not a glamorous granny any time soon!


----------

